# need info



## chub (Jul 31, 2005)

I have a 15gal fresh water tank with 3zebra danios, 1 red tail shark 1 clown loaches, 1 albino cory cat. i plan to add 2 neon tetras in a few weeks and maybe some dwarf frogs do i need another cory and a clown loaches? or do i add someother small colorful fish my max for fish is 10-12 total


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Actually the clown loach and the red tail shark will both get way too big for that 15 gallon. Get some more zebra danios or lose the danios too and get more neons like 10 or so. Then add some more albino cory catfish (3-4) and maybe a dwarf gourami for show.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

It's not goo to add only 2 neons... it's even worse to add a school of them, that should be overstock. Other than that, the clown loach may grow big, but not soon. It must to live quite a lonsome life and I doubt that, they're sociable fish so it could be a problem for him there, alone.


----------



## Ilyena (May 1, 2005)

Sounds like you already got some good advice here, but I'd just like to mention that the clown loach is a schooling fish that needs at least 3 of its own kind and is capable of growing up to a foot long, so they should have at least a 90 gallon tank when they get bigger. They do grow slowly, but a 15 gallon tank is IMO no place for any clown loach of any size.

I'd suggest you find other homes (or buy a much bigger tank) for the loach and the red-tailed shark. If you do that, then you can get some neon tetras (get at least 4, preferably more) and a few more albino corycats as they are also a schooling fish.


----------



## chub (Jul 31, 2005)

I found a home for the shark and the clown is in hiding I don't have to get neon tetras, i'm getting 2 free ones if i want and can buy 2 more anytime, so i'm asking what should i get to put in this smaller tank that would be happy the 3 crazy danios and my cory cat that are colorful. how about a couple dwarf frogs? 10-12 is the most fish i want


----------



## chub (Jul 31, 2005)

If I could get 4 differant kinds of fish to add to what i have, something that would be fine w/o a partner of the same kind


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

how about:

1 dwarf gourami
3 cory cats
3 danios
5 ghost shrimp (to help keep it cleaner....I dont know if you want anything like that....its just a suggestion)
2-3 male fancy guppies

I think those fish should work together. Just an idea...


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

yeah i would definatly loose the clown loach too. it should be in a much larger tank with more clowns, as they are schooling fish. i would add more cory cats too, they are schooling fish as well.


----------

